# 1970'S Led



## ozzy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello,

I've got an old LED watch from the mid 1970's. It's got 'MERCURY TIME N.Y. USA' engraved on the back. It's also got 'ITALY' engraved on the locking clasp. The watch is gold in colour with a red face, and has a small fish scale effect all over. It has 1 button on the top right.

It takes 2 batteries but unfortunately it doesn't work. I took it to a couple of watch repair places where I live in the Midlands, but they just said it's too old and you cant get parts for these now. One suggested an electrician as it's an old LED watch, he also said the watch has all it's original parts.

I read some where that you can change the module inside the watch to one that works.

Does anyone know where or how I could get this watch working again. Any input very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Ozzy, got a few leds myself. Try looking on 'the bay'. Type LED WATCH MODULE into the search engine but do not select a catagory, then cross your fingers. I had this advice some time ago from the forum. Good luck.


----------



## ozzy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi streety, when you say 'on the bay' do you mean the search engine on this particular forum, cheers.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I think you'll find he is referring to eBay .


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

try strikes and spares, they do some of this work. Google them and email Hanno, tell them I sent you.


----------



## ozzy (Dec 12, 2009)

JonW said:


> try strikes and spares, they do some of this work. Google them and email Hanno, tell them I sent you.


Hi, thanks for the reply.

I've already had contact with that person through a specialist LED watch site. I dont think he/she was too chuffed when I said I'm not prepared to pay around 100 Â£/euros for the module.

I'm just looking for any module new or old that can do the job. I'm not a collector or a watch fanatic and it's not a famous named watch or anything, but it's old, from the 70's and I thought it would be nice to get it working again, but not at that price.

Many thanks.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh, ok. To be honest with the electrics in these you will be lucky to find any parts or a working movt these days. There are plenty of non runners and empty cases on ebay for LEDs but very few working watches. Buy em now before theyre gone for good perhaps...

Im a recent convert to LED and have two.. I should do some photos really... hmm....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JonW said:


> Im a recent convert to LED and have two.. I should do some photos really... hmm....


Yes, you should. Someone did a really good TTIWWP thread recently. :clown:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The downside with LEDs is that theyre blank most of the time... LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is one of them, the other is in the bank at the mo... a little Xmas break for it... LOL

Omega TimeComputer 3 (aka Omega Digital 1)


----------

